
8.8.8.8, a DNS Number for Faster Browsing - shiferew
https://www.infoq.com/news/2009/12/Public-DNS-Google?utm_source=sumome&utm_medium=ychackernews&utm_campaign=sumome_share
======
jaclaz
[2009] or eight years old "news".

